# During missile defense talk, Obama tells Medvedev he'll have 'more flexibility' after election



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama tells Russian President Dmitry Medvedev that 'after my election, I have more flexibility,' in regards to a debate over US missile defense shield plans in Europe, which Russia has voiced concerns about.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Treasonous


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Quite full of himself, isn't he?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

So what the hell does that mean? The election will be fixed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

CJIS said:


> So what the hell does that mean? The election will be fixed?


No, he's just that arrogant to believe he won't lose.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm hoping he does have more flexibility and a much more open schedule once they're done unpacking in their new house.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

_*Scary stuff..... Obama is in bed with Russia. Shouldn't come as a huge surprise however, with his socialist/communist/activist past. I am becoming more and more convinced that Obama wants the USA to collapse. I pray he is a one-termer........*_


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't count your chickens, Obama.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

He'll need that flexibility if he's going to be able to continue bending over backwards for everyone 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama Makes Light Of, Clarifies Hot Mic Moment*


Obama speaks out about 'flexibility' comments made to Russian President picked up by an open mic

*VIDEO: Obama Jokes With Medvedev Over Open Mic Incident *


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Joke my ass! This fuckwad is doing everything he can to bring down this country from within.


"America will fall without a shot being fired. It will fall from within." -Nikita Khrushchev


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

I am just as sure as Obama that he will have plenty time to talk about lots of things, since after the election he will be unemployed.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Just more proof that he wants to fundamentally change the way the USA works. He wants to completely disreguard the constitution written by our forefathers and create a country that resembles Europe. HE must be unemployed come November.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

DEI8 said:


> Just more proof that he wants to fundamentally change the way the USA works. He wants to completely disreguard the constitution written by our forefathers and create a country that resembles Europe. HE must be unemployed come November.


Right, because things in Europe are so wonderful right now.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)




----------

